# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 49)



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2022)

*What is on your woodworking bucket list? 
(But just haven't got the time to make it yet.)*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
You’ll shoot your eye out, kid.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2022)

A new big shop...someday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Nothing earth shattering, but I want to make a hammerschlagen, and a stumpfiddle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 11, 2022)

I didn't know we were allowed to write books on this forum... 
I reckon the shop is at the top of the bucket list followed by

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2022)

If I ever get the time, I'd like to turn blanks closer to the rate at which I accumulate them.

(I doubt I'll ever manage to reduce the stockpile, but slowing down the rate at which it grows would be a beautiful thing )

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> Nothing earth shattering, but I want to make a hammerschlagen, and a stumpfiddle.


I had to look up both of these - that stumpfiddle looks to be something that could evoke strong reactions (in either direction )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 11, 2022)

Previous bucket list was to build a dream shop and was completed 2011. New bucket list is to enjoy it for a very long time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 11, 2022)

Make a chess set completely from scratch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 11, 2022)

Finish the 3rd and then the 4th guitar. Also have an idea for a side table from some ambrosia maple, waiting on the leg boards.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 11, 2022)

Near term, hollow forms

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 11, 2022)

I would finish all the unfinished pieces in the shop!! Do you know how space I could clear out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2022)

Noty in any particular order. A Malloof style rocker, a new workbench, and maybe a couple Morris chairs for the living room. And now that I got a hollowing rig from @Courtland step up my hollowing game and get better at it. Or should I say learn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2022)

Ditto the Maloof Rocker, already have the templates/plans, but just haven't found the time. 

Maybe after we all get rich and retire, @woodtickgreg , @Tony and I will all get together and make a bunch of rockers. I know all three of us have mentioned wanting to make one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 11, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Ditto the Maloof Rocker, already have the templates/plans, but just haven't found the time.
> 
> Maybe after we all get rich and retire, @woodtickgreg , @Tony and I will all get together and make a bunch of rockers. I know all three of us have mentioned wanting to make one.


Retirement and rocking chairs are slightly related

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2022)

A big bucket of money

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 11, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> I had to look up both of these - that stumpfiddle looks to be something that could evoke strong reactions (in either direction )


We actually had a stumpfiddle contest this summer in town. Prize was a brand new stumpfiddle. Loads of fun and beer drinkin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2022)

The list is long, and includes many things new and challenging. Moving and building my shop has taken about 2 years, so there is a lot of pent up creativity just waiting to get back underway. More complex cutting boards, hollow forms, and pepper mills are on the list, as are book shelves, a computer desk, and carts for the workshop. Like @Jonkou , I would like to stay healthy enough to enjoy woodworking for many years to come. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2022)

To find the shop hidden under the clutter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2022)

Immediate project is to get my Shop where I can actually do something in it, it's worse than @ripjack13 right now. Like @trc65 said, a Maloof rocker has been on there forever, the group build sounds like a great idea! We should at least all go to TN and take a class with Charles Brock. Also, I've wanted to do casting for some time now. Bought a setup this weekend so that's a thing for the near future.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 12, 2022)

Not to sound like a broken record, but a Maloof style rocker in curly __________! A wooden fly rod. A wooden fly reel, and a RC sailboat modeled after a cup contender. Among many other things!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2022)

Finish a bunch of the projects I’ve got started,start using the tools I’ve been acquiring,start getting into building other wood things,boxes etc……

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 12, 2022)

Quit my main job so I can do more woodworking. Too bad doing the former pays a lot more than doing the latter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Dec 12, 2022)

To build a 'real' workbench. I have always salivated over the Sjobergs style workbenches but can never justify the price of something I felt I could build myself. I don't know if I will ever check it off my list, but it is fun to dream.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, but a Maloof style rocker in curly __________! A wooden fly rod. A wooden fly reel, and a RC sailboat modeled after a cup contender. Among many other things!


The wooden rod is on lsn as I recall for 20 bucks. Have to talk to my uncle about the rc sailboat. They sold their fullsize sailboat when he hit 65 as I recall and he couldn't stand being off the water. 
The curly _______ should be stabilized before using as legs. Have seen a few legs go to walking when the curly wood changed mc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 12, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> Nothing earth shattering, but I want to make a hammerschlagen, and a stumpfiddle.


I just watch a YouTube video on stumf fiddle. You need Jesus! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

